# Please help



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

hi all please help me some nasty woman came up to me today and asked what mojo was when i told her he was a lg chi she said me might be a cross but hes not a pure bred very upsetting as i have paperwork for him and he looks like any other chi xx x just to put my mind at ease will you look at pics of him and let me know xxxxxxx


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

Lacey comes from champion long-coated chihuahua bloodlines and there is no chance of her being a mix. Yet, whenever we are in public, someone never fails to come up and INSIST she is a cross between a papillion and a chihuahua. I know how frustrating that can be!
If you post pictures of Mojo somewhere, I'm sure the wonderful members on this board will be able to assist you. Even if he *is* a mix, you wouldn't love him any less, right?  Random people in the street don't necessarily know breeds of dogs; they just go by what they know, which usually isn't very much. Relax, hun!


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

i wouldnt hun i love him to bits xxxxxx i have a album in my profile xx it just hurt that instead of just saying hi or just not saying anything she just had to say something nasty xxxx some people huh xxxxx


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Many people are not familiar with long coat Chis. When we went to get Rocky, my mom and sister didn't even know that they could come with long coats! Maybe people just don't know that they can have long coats. I wouldn't worry, but if it will put your mind at east post some pics and I'm sure we could tell you.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't worry about what other people have to say. My mom has a twelve lb chi, and her vet has assured her that he is a full blood, there are still people who don't believe that he is. They insist he is a mix. You know, and so does the papers you have on him. I know it hurts, but sometimes its just best to smile and nod, all the while your thinking "stupid lady doesn't know what she's talking about".


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks like a chi to me and he is beautiful! Some people are just rude and some are just ignorant. Don't let her upset you!


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

i did i politely said thank you for the interest enjoy your jack Russell and it was a Yorkshire terrier lol i know i shouldn't have but arrhhh lo
View attachment 7402
l


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you hunny xxxxxx


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

View attachment 7403


xxxxxx


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Looks just like a full blooded one to me!Some people are just so negative!If it will make you feel better,your babys picture looks identical to my Maggies as a baby.Now look at Maggies pic as an adult.You have nothing to worry about


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like a Chi  

And a cute one at that!!


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you hun xx


----------



## LaceyGirl (Jan 10, 2012)

He's so FLUFFY! Ahhh! I love him :love5: Looks like a chi to me!
Also, TOO FUNNY about calling her yorkie a JRT. :toothy8:


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

kim said:


> hi all please help me some nasty woman came up to me today and asked what mojo was when i told her he was a lg chi she said me might be a cross but hes not a pure bred very upsetting as i have paperwork for him and he looks like any other chi xx x just to put my mind at ease will you look at pics of him and let me know xxxxxxx


I just added a picture of Maggie as a baby,hope this helps you


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

my husband just burst out laughing and she walked off with her nose in the air i couldn't help it lol xx i just looked at the pic so alike xxxxxx hes really fluffy a little cutie pie xxxx


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

kim said:


> my husband just burst out laughing and she walked off with her nose in the air i couldn't help it lol xx i just looked at the pic so alike xxxxxx hes really fluffy a little cutie pie xxxx


Mojo is beautiful!!


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

thank you hun xx hes so good sleeps all night xxx not even heard him bark yet xxxxx xx


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thats funny,When we first got Maggie we didnt hear her bark,then finally one day the cutest little sound came out of her mouth!Me and my husband were so happy hearing that,lol


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

thats what im looking forward to hearing the cute little sound my 3year old asked if he needed new batterys because hes so quiet xxxxx lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

People have very strange ideas..one time a lady came up to my car ...Bella was sitting on my lap and she was asking about Bellas age etc...then she said " how much does she weigh ?' and I said " 4 lbs 5 ozs " ( she had just been to the vet ) she look astonished and said " that dog weighs at least ten pounds ! " I held Bella up and said..really..you think this little girl weighs ten pds ???? and she said " I certainly do, thats a big chihuahua " you just have to laugh...but I have to say, even after all these years it still sort of irritates me LOL


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

i think its jealousy with them not happy until they hurt someone's feelings xx


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

It is true, not a lot of people know about long coat chi's, they thnk that they only come in smooth coats. Everytime people come up to me about my little ol penny they always ask me what breed she is and I tell them "Long coat chihuahua" and they have a suprised look on there face and say, is she a mix? she looks like a mix, but im just like, what ever and say "nope, she's pure bred!" and walk away with a smile on my face.


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

lol il start biting my lip lol xx ive always know long haired chis xxxxx


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

I agree with that!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Tiny said:


> It is true, not a lot of people know about long coat chi's, they thnk that they only come in smooth coats. Everytime people come up to me about my little ol penny they always ask me what breed she is and I tell them "Long coat chihuahua" and they have a suprised look on there face and say, is she a mix? she looks like a mix, but im just like, what ever and say "nope, she's pure bred!" and walk away with a smile on my face.


People think ours are papillons ,lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

People always ask me what breed of dog Odie is. She's clearly a chihuahua. I think some people are just used to the cream coloured coat only. I've been asked if she's a "mini doberman" before. Smallest doberman EVER! Haha. I'm sure they meant min pin, and were asking because of her colour, but honestly.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> People always ask me what breed of dog Odie is. She's clearly a chihuahua. I think some people are just used to the cream coloured coat only. I've been asked if she's a "mini doberman" before. Smallest doberman EVER! Haha. I'm sure they meant min pin, and were asking because of her colour, but honestly.


Skinniest doberman ever lol!


----------



## Wagerboy (Jun 5, 2012)

Your Chi is a cutie. Id say purebreed, dont listen to others. Fast story, I live in a city that is mostly ghetto but very hip and weathy on the weekends cause of artists etc etc...I was walking Bella in a park noone ever goes to its tiny and an older lady was sitting there. She insisted on starting a fight with me. Said and i quote " you arent allowed to walk ferrets in NY"...well we went back and forth for a bit until i pointed out her surgeons flawed boob job until it really got ugly. Point is, people can be nasty for no reason. My take on it was she was sitting on that bench alone for a reason...Just shake it off and laugh at them.


----------



## pastel (Jan 12, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> People always ask me what breed of dog Odie is. She's clearly a chihuahua. I think some people are just used to the cream coloured coat only. I've been asked if she's a "mini doberman" before. Smallest doberman EVER! Haha. I'm sure they meant min pin, and were asking because of her colour, but honestly.


LoL you should totally run with that. Yes ma'am, that's exactly what he is! a mini doberman


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> People always ask me what breed of dog Odie is. She's clearly a chihuahua. I think some people are just used to the cream coloured coat only. I've been asked if she's a "mini doberman" before. Smallest doberman EVER! Haha. I'm sure they meant min pin, and were asking because of her colour, but honestly.


I actually snorted at that. "Mini doberman" :laughing8:
I usually get asked what kind of dog Stella is whenever we're out. She is the same color as Odie, so many people act surprised when I tell them she's a chihuahua!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

kim said:


> i did i politely said thank you for the interest enjoy your jack Russell and it was a Yorkshire terrier lol i know i shouldn't have but arrhhh lo
> View attachment 7402
> l


Love it, good for you LOL


----------



## kim (Jun 6, 2012)

lol xx thanks everyone some people are really stupid aint they lol xxxxx


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Some people are really just clueless. I get asked what Gemma is sometimes, when others can right away come up to me and say "What a cute Chihuahua you have!" A girl who said she owned two Chihuahuas asked me if Gemma was a Chihuahua, lol. Either her Chihuahuas are really weird looking or she just didn't want to be wrong. I can't think of anything else that Gemma could possibly look like other than a Chihuahua. Many people probably just only think of Chihuahuas as short hair creams or fawns. Gemma is blue fawn with a blue mask but I guess that's not close enough to standard fawn.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Some people just HAVE to get their 2 cents in. Its the same thing with human children. My daughter didnt look like a little girl when she was a baby and one woman asked me if she is a girl or a boy. 

When I said "Girl"...she said "Are you sure? She sure looks like a boy". 

Dont feel bad, chi or not...who cares? Its a budle of love and joy for you. Dont take one woman's weirdness to heart.


----------



## Lazuliblue (May 4, 2012)

Kalisee said:


> Some people just HAVE to get their 2 cents in. Its the same thing with human children. My daughter didnt look like a little girl when she was a baby and one woman asked me if she is a girl or a boy.
> 
> *When I said "Girl"...she said "Are you sure? She sure looks like a boy".*
> 
> Dont feel bad, chi or not...who cares? Its a budle of love and joy for you. Dont take one woman's weirdness to heart.


Haha!!! :foxes251: Did she think you hadn't checked?


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Lazuliblue said:


> Haha!!! :foxes251: Did she think you hadn't checked?


 he he he...I should have shouted "OMG! What if your right? What if they lied to me when I had her??" 

Sometimes you just have to play along with stupididy...


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

People seem to know Myami is a chi but Keona gets aww a teacup chihuahua or aww look at the puppy lol


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

sugarbaby said:


> People seem to know Myami is a chi but Keona gets aww a teacup chihuahua or aww look at the puppy lol


Cricket gets that a lot too. When's it a kid I let it slide cause they don't much know the difference, but an adult sometimes I just have to say whatever, I think my vet knows how old she is a little better than you lol.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I am surprised at people, although at 74, you'd think I had seen/heard enough to know that some people just HAVE to have the last word! Let it roll off your back honey! YOU know, and that is what counts! Sue


----------



## Sunnie (Dec 19, 2011)

The older you get, the more you realize how many mean, stupid people there are in the world, and learn to not give them the power to 'push your buttons' (/upset you.) You know what Mojo is. You don't have to prove it to anyone. Don't let the people trying to upset you, win. Just smile at them, and say 'the papers don't lie', while thinking to yourself "if I wanted your opinion, I'd ask for it."

LOL


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

some people! lol got told tillie was a rat!  lol dont worry! he is a stunning CHI lol x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I get asked if my two are mini pins


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Every rescue event someone looks at our clearly adult Chis and asks, "How big are thay going to get when they're full size?" Hello, they are Chihuahuas. All by way of saying, why bother listening to people? Let it go and love your little guy.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I get the rat comment, too, on Finn.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Here in Bakersfield, we are overrun with short coat chis, but there is very few long coat chis. Everyone that see Reggie insists he is a pom or a pap. One time I was in Petsmart and one of the workers asked if he was a long coat chi and I was so happy and greatful! lol People just don't know.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Reggie is a cutie. People think my Finny is a Pap mix. When we get a LH in the rescue, they go pretty quickly.


----------

